# "Buch der Glyphenbeherschung" selbe Glyphen wie "Inschriftenforschung von Nordend" ?



## dmaniac (4. Mai 2009)

Moin,

wenn ich alle 20 Stunden warte und einmal die Inschriftenforschung von Nordend anschmeisse...

bekomme ich dann mit der Zeit auch alle neuen Glyphen?

Oder brauche ich zusätzlich das Glyphenbeherschungsbuch?

Wenn letzteres: schluck! Droppen tuen die kaum und ich hab gelesen man braucht 63(!) Bücher um
alles zu lernen (63x500gold argl?!)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2009)

Naja so unterscheiden sich die Inschriftler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Preise waren schon bei paar tausend Gold ....


----------



## dmaniac (5. Mai 2009)

wenn ich alle 20 Stunden warte und einmal die Inschriftenforschung von Nordend anschmeisse...

bekomme ich dann mit der Zeit auch alle neuen Glyphen?


War eig. die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (5. Mai 2009)

Das war ja keine Frage. Wenn man es sich überlegt wären die Bücher dann nämlich extrem überflüssig.


----------



## dmaniac (5. Mai 2009)

ok ich vermute ich hatte einen Denkfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ich erst selber keine 2 monate bei dem spiel bin und gerade erst inschriftenkund 400 erreicht hatte (bin heute auf 443 gekommen) war natürlich auch die "Inschriftenforschung von Nordend"neu. für mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Patch 3.1 kamen die neuen glyphen mit den Büchern... ok...beides war für mich quasi gleichzeitig und deswegen dachte ich das eine könnte mit dem anderen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings bei den Preisen der neuen Glyphen bei uns von teilweise schon unter 20 gold denke ich nicht,
dass ich auf absehbare Zeit mir die +50 weiteren Bücher leisten kann .(


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. Mai 2009)

Hoff einfach das du nette Gildenkollegen hast und sie dir ein Buch geben ohne Gold zu verlangen.
Ansonsten müssen deine Gildenkollegen teuer im AH kaufen (manche glyphen bei uns so um die 100G)

LG Paci


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (17. Juli 2009)

Ob sie das selbe sind weiß ich nicht. Ich hoffe es aber immer noch. 
Mit dem Buch lernt man halt eine neue Glyphe zu 100%; mit der Forschung lerne ich schon eine Weile keine neuen mehr...aber es könnte ja auch sein das es eine Wahrscheinlich gibt mit der Forschung eine neue Glyphe zu lernen. 

Hat jemand  evtl ein Addon mit dem man weiß welche Glyphe einem noch fehlen? 
Ich habe bisher geschätzt 30 Bücher gelernt und lerne immer noch munter Glyphen....irgendwann ist doch mal Schluss oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (17. Juli 2009)

ackis Rezept list oder so heisst das. namen hab ich nicht genau grade aber da kannste sehen ob du alle kannst.

mir fehlen noch 29 ^^ und nein es ist nicht das selbe da es manche glyphen gibt die es nur in den Büchern gibt^^
ich würde so lang forschen bis nix mehr kommt und dann die Bücher lernen^^


----------



## Spichty (17. Juli 2009)

Es gibt ca 55 Glyphen die du ausschließlich aus den Büchern lernen kannst.

Ob es sich lohnt kommt auf den Server drauf an, z.B auf meinem kosten die Bücher nurnoch 150-200g, was sich schon recht lohnt wenn man viel mit Glyphen handelt.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (21. Juli 2009)

ah. 412/428 möglichen glyphen. ackis reciepe list!


----------



## Natálya (24. Juli 2009)

Lordaeron.Supay schrieb:


> ah. 412/428 möglichen glyphen. ackis reciepe list!


Sicher, dass es 428 Glyphen sind? Oder sind es 428 Rezepte, die man insgesamt lernen kann als Schriftgelehrter? Weil dann würden ja noch Rollen, Offhand Items, Inschriftenforschung usw. dazukommen und somit wären es weniger als 428 Glyphen. Vllt. so um die 380 oder so.

Edit: ich war so frei und habs einfach mal ausprobiert und die Rolle der Ausdauer VIII gelernt und siehe da: es ist laut ARL ein Rezept mehr geworden und dieses Rezept ist aus der Liste verschwunden, welche ja nur Rezepte anzeigt, die man noch nicht kann. D.h. die 428 beziehen sich auf alle Rezepte, die man als Inschriftenkundiger lernen kann. Es sind also weniger als 428 Glyphen, ich schätze - wie oben geschrieben - den aktuellen Bestand auf ca. 380, aber kp wie viele es letztendlich wirklich sind!


----------



## Su-Si (5. August 2009)

Ich überprüfe auch anhand Ackies Recipe list nach meinem Stand und meiner Meinung nach sind in der Liste einfach nicht alle Glyphen vorhanden.
Laut Liste brauche ich noch 3 Rezepte (1 world-drop und 2 durch Forschung erlernbare). Komischerweise habe ich aber erst 6-7 Bücher gelesen. Da passt was so ziemlich gar nicht^^ Nebenbei wurde iahc uach schon aufgefordert, ein unbekanntes Rezept (Nr xxxxx) an den Hersteller der Liste weiterzuleiten.

Ich gehe nach allem davona us, dass ich mit der Inschriftenforschung bald durch bin, mit den Büchern - Liste hin oder her - aber noch am Anfang stehe...

(sofern Ackies Recipe Liste mit Matrix mitaktualisiert wird, ist die soweit aktuell, wnn nciht...hm...dann mag das daran liegen^^)


----------

